# Wrong side of Big Island



## Synergy (Jan 13, 2020)

When we made plans to stay on the east side of the big island for the end of January, we knew we might be in for a number of rainy days.  We figured that, worst case, we'd spend some extra time on the road to spend a lot more time on the west side of the island.  

Now, with ten days to go, it has rained every day for weeks, and there are flood warnings galore.  For a period of time yesterday, I believe all main roads from the west coast to the east coast had closures.  What on earth would we do in that situation? 

We are scheduled to fly into Kona midday, planning on hitting Costco, and then driving to Hilo to check in.  Are there any frequent visitors or locals who can assure me that the road closures are short term, fairly rare occurrences?  We're deliberately not making any concrete plans, we're happy to be flexible, but we don't want to be stuck in our apartment all week - or worse, stuck across the island from our apartment!! 

Thanks to any and all who can provide a bit of insight.


----------



## slip (Jan 13, 2020)

I live on Oahu but I am traveling there for work tomorrow. It’s my first trip for work so I won’t have a lot of insight until I get there tomorrow. I will ask and see what is normal. I think it would be short term but depending on the severity of the storms.

I will post after I talk to some of the local people at my warehouse.


----------



## Synergy (Jan 13, 2020)

You are an angel!  From what I've read online, two of the three main roads reopened today, and it was more about a very intense period of rain the the past couple of days rather than the continued rain for the past few weeks.  I'll still be glad to hear boots on the ground confirm that - thank you!!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 13, 2020)

Don't know about the Big Island but I was on the phone with someone on Maui yesterday and she was telling me about how unusual the weather had been. She was talking about three days of intense wind, where people were barely able to stand upright in some parts of the island, and then rain.  We're going there end of February and are hoping things have calmed down by then. We have been on Maui when there has been strange weather.


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 13, 2020)

Now I'm getting worried.  Is the weather on Kauai crazy?  We're headed there soon.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 13, 2020)

DebBrown said:


> Now I'm getting worried.  Is the weather on Kauai crazy?  We're headed there soon.


A friend just posted a picture of them on Kauai.  Looks like they were getting the same stuff as Maui.  But, when I looked up the weather forecast for Maui by the end of this week it was supposed to be in the 80's.  Sounds like it's getting back to normal.


----------



## slip (Jan 14, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Don't know about the Big Island but I was on the phone with someone on Maui yesterday and she was telling me about how unusual the weather had been. She was talking about three days of intense wind, where people were barely able to stand upright in some parts of the island, and then rain.  We're going there end of February and are hoping things have calmed down by then. We have been on Maui when there has been strange weather.



Yes, all the islands have been going through this and it is going to be about a two week period in all. I heard it’s supposed to break this weekend.

I have been talking to some locals here on Oahu and they are all saying that they don’t remember a winner like this. Very wet and very windy.

The weather person here on Oahu is calling for sunny weather starting Saturday.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 14, 2020)

When I lived on Oahu in the early 1960's it was not unusual for there to be a couple weeks of rain.


----------



## Synergy (Jan 14, 2020)

From everything I've been reading - and boy, I've been reading a lot! - the past several weeks have just been a little more constant and a little heavier than usual, but it's not a particularly rare occurrence.  What is rare is the *30 inches* of rain they just got in two days.  Barring a repeat performance, we might be in for more rain, but shouldn't be facing any real risk of getting stuck on one side of the island or the other. 

Still looking forward to the on-site report, of course.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 14, 2020)

Synergy said:


> From everything I've been reading - and boy, I've been reading a lot! - the past several weeks have just been a little more constant and a little heavier than usual, but it's not a particularly rare occurrence.  What is rare is the *30 inches* of rain they just got in two days.  Barring a repeat performance, we might be in for more rain, but shouldn't be facing any real risk of getting stuck on one side of the island or the other.
> 
> Still looking forward to the on-site report, of course.





geist1223 said:


> When I lived on Oahu in the early 1960's it was not unusual for there to be a couple weeks of rain.



While the island of Oahu has raining areas in the North and East, Honolulu which is in the South, is usually much drier than it has been this January so far.  We have stayed in Honolulu here every winter since 2009 and without a car so avoiding getting wet walking and waiting for buses is an important consideration on a daily basis.  The average January rain fall is less than 3 inches.  We were in Kona and Waikoloa on the West side of the Island of Hawaii for 2 weeks in December and the weather was great with no rain.  However, we did make a trip to East side of the island of Hawaii and it rained like usual.  The North and South sides of the islands, get much more rain than the West and South sides,


----------



## slip (Jan 14, 2020)

I’m at the airport in Honolulu now. So far just a little cloudy. No rain on my Uber to the airport. Great ride here, I have a new steady Uber driver now. And I lined up my next three trips with him. Since I go between the island daily often, it’s nice to be able to text a driver the week before and he is waiting at the airport to pick you up.

He is even going to take My family to the airport when we go to Molokai on the 25th.

I will post a little later what they say about the roads and how the weather is at the moment.


----------



## slip (Jan 14, 2020)

Here’s the sky’s on Oahu at the moment but it is dry.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 14, 2020)

slip said:


> Great ride here, I have a new steady Uber driver now. And I lined up my next three trips with him. Since I go between the island daily often, it’s nice to be able to text a driver the week before and he is waiting at the airport to pick you up.
> 
> He is even going to take My family to the airport when we go to Molokai on the 25th.


Must be nice having your own private chauffeur. Private island, personal driver, Jeff, you're livin' the dream!


----------



## slip (Jan 14, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Must be nice having your own private chauffeur. Private island, personal driver, Jeff, you're livin' the life!



I am spoiled and it just keeps getting better. I have the whole row to myself for the long 45 minute flight to Hilo.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 14, 2020)

Remember this was almost 60 years ago. Lived in Ewa Beach and went to St Joseph Catholic School in Waipahu.


----------



## slip (Jan 14, 2020)

Just got here and while it is cloudy the sun is out and no rain right now.

I talked to one of my friends at work here and yes, if there is a large storm it could close down the road between the East and West but it is only temporary and when the toad clears it is opened back up. Similar to Kauai when the bridges up north flood.

Here’s a couple of pictures just before I landed.


----------



## slip (Jan 14, 2020)

My weather App shows sun and 82 for early to mid next week for Hilo.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 14, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Remember this was almost 60 years ago. Lived in Ewa Beach and went to St Joseph Catholic School in Waipahu.



I arrived in Kailua in 1968. My heart never left. 

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jan 14, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> I arrived in Kailua in 1968. My heart never left.
> 
> Dave


My first visit was in 1968.  Visited the Big Island, Kauai, Maui and Oahu.  Didn't get back again for about 7 years.  In 1986 bought a timeshare on Maui and started spending time there every year.


----------



## slip (Jan 14, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> I arrived in Kailua in 1968. My heart never left.
> 
> Dave



Sorry Dave, I have to say it, I was 5.


----------



## slip (Jan 14, 2020)

Boy. They treat me like I have been coming here for years. It’s funny how that is when I check in in my work cloths. 

Nice room, great view, 4 drink tickets, 2 cookies. My wife is going to want to come next time.


----------



## Travel1 (Jan 14, 2020)

slip said:


> Boy. They treat me like I have been coming here for years. It’s funny how that is when I check in in my work cloths.
> 
> Nice room, great view, 4 drink tickets, 2 cookies. My wife is going to want to come next time.
> 
> View attachment 16300View attachment 16301View attachment 16302


Nice view....where are you staying (hotel, timeshare??)?


----------



## slip (Jan 14, 2020)

This is a business trip. They put me up at the Hilton NaniLoa, a hotel. It’s nice, quiet, perfect for this trip.


----------



## slip (Jan 14, 2020)

I am hoping for more time at lunch tomorrow so I can get away and try some place. I ended out eating at the hotel restaurant with guys from work. It ended out being a little late and they didn’t want to go anywhere else. it was still nice.


----------



## Travel1 (Jan 15, 2020)

slip said:


> This is a business trip. They put me up at the Hilton NaniLoa, a hotel. It’s nice, quiet, perfect for this trip.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Synergy (Jan 15, 2020)

Thank you so much for the weather report - I am much relieved.  I seriously almost double booked us for Maui out of sheer anxiety. 

That does look like a nice place - and quite a nice view!  When I travel for work, I usually just have them just give me the amount of money they say the city I'm staying in is worth.  I usually pocket that and stay somewhere... Less nice, lol.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 15, 2020)

slip said:


> Sorry Dave, I have to say it, I was 5.



Well, I was only 14. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 15, 2020)

Synergy said:


> Thank you so much for the weather report - I am much relieved.  I seriously almost double booked us for Maui out of sheer anxiety.
> 
> That does look like a nice place - and quite a nice view!  When I travel for work, I usually just have them just give me the amount of money they say the city I'm staying in is worth.  I usually pocket that and stay somewhere... Less nice, lol.



It is nice. I don’t have other options. I have to pick between approved vendors and Hilton is a corporate approved vendors. It all goes on my corporate card. It’s nice since I don’t have to wait to be reimbursed.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 15, 2020)

slip said:


> Boy. They treat me like I have been coming here for years. It’s funny how that is when I check in in my work cloths.


I've had a couple of work projects in Hawaii.   There is a decided difference between being there in work settings as compared with tourist settings.


----------



## slip (Jan 15, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I've had a couple of work projects in Hawaii.   There is a decided difference between being there in work settings as compared with tourist settings.



All the tourists seem to strike up a conversation with me too and say how lucky I am.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 15, 2020)

slip said:


> All the tourists seem to strike up a conversation with me too and say how lucky I am.




Jeff.  Dude.  You ARE lucky.  Seriously so.  LOL!  

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 15, 2020)

It’s raining this morning, typical morning rain, no downpour.


----------



## slip (Jan 15, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Jeff.  Dude.  You ARE lucky.  Seriously so.  LOL!
> 
> Dave



Yes, I am and I feel blessed. We are not taking it for granted.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 15, 2020)

slip said:


> All the tourists seem to strike up a conversation with me too and say how lucky I am.


Last time I had work in Hawaii, the project was with Hawaii Electric, working on their O'ahu generating stations.  I wound up renting a one-room unit with kitchenette that was part of an Ohana house in a residential area in the hills overlooking Diamond Head.  It was a great place to stay.  No beach outside the front door, but a good place to come back to in the evenings and do my work. 

+++++++++++++++

Below is a picture I took from level 4 at the Kahe Generating station, just north of Ko'Olina. This is looking northwards, with the Farrington Highway below.  I finished at about 2:30 pm that day, so I drove the rest of the way up the Farrington Highway to the NW corner of O'ahu.  It was the first week of February,  and the waves crashing on the beaches north of Makaha were spectacular.


----------



## slip (Jan 15, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Last time I had work in Hawaii, the project was with Hawaii Electric, working on their O'ahu generating stations.  I wound up renting a one-room unit with kitchenette that was part of an Ohana house in a residential area in the hills overlooking Diamond Head.  It was a great place to stay.  No beach outside the front door, but a good place to come back to in the evenings and do my work.
> 
> +++++++++++++++
> 
> ...



And a memory you will always have. 
Great photo!!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 15, 2020)

slip said:


> And a memory you will always have.
> Great photo!!


My intiial photos were at level 3. When the operator asked me if wanted to go the top level, I said "Do chickens scratch?"


----------



## Firepath (Jan 15, 2020)

slip said:


> Boy. They treat me like I have been coming here for years. It’s funny how that is when I check in in my work cloths.
> 
> Nice room, great view, 4 drink tickets, 2 cookies. My wife is going to want to come next time.
> 
> View attachment 16300View attachment 16301View attachment 16302


Is that the Pride of America?


----------



## slip (Jan 15, 2020)

Firepath said:


> Is that the Pride of America?



I think it was. I was drinking at the bar when I noticed it moving right in front of the hotel. I got up and walked over to the stairway and took that picture. It was the best I could get of it. Kind of cool watching it pass while at the bar.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jan 15, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Below is a picture I took from level 4 at the Kahe Generating station, just north of Ko'Olina. This is looking northwards, with the Farrington Highway below.  I finished at about 2:30 pm that day, so I drove the rest of the way up the Farrington Highway to the NW corner of O'ahu.  It was the first week of February,  and the waves crashing on the beaches north of Makaha were spectacular.


Nice. That sounds exactly like what I would have done had I been in your place. In fact, just so happens a month or so ago I got curious about what that remote area looked like, and followed the Farrington Hwy all the way to the end using Google maps/satellite!


----------



## slip (Jan 15, 2020)

Rain on and off most of the day today. Nothing too hard though. Still cloudy.


----------



## Synergy (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm getting seriously excited! I have no problem with gray days and rain on and off.  We'll just spend a bit more time on the west side of the island, and check out a few extra museums.  Rain will not do a thing to dampen our appetites, either =)


----------



## Kapolei (Jan 15, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Remember this was almost 60 years ago. Lived in Ewa Beach and went to St Joseph Catholic School in Waipahu.



Great school!  We have been part of the St. Joseph Waipahu tradition...


----------



## KewZee (Jan 15, 2020)

Oahu past few days windy and overcast and light drizzles. 

Maui today windy and overcast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kapolei (Jan 15, 2020)

KewZee said:


> Oahu past few days windy and overcast and light drizzles.
> 
> Maui today windy and overcast.
> 
> ...



Enjoying the weather.  Still shorts, slippers ... but get to use blanket at night.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 15, 2020)

Kapolei said:


> Great school!  We have been part of the St. Joseph Waipahu tradition...



I still remember the first girl I had a crush at St Joseph.


----------



## slip (Jan 16, 2020)

Rain in Hilo most of the morning here. Mostly light and steady with a couple of heavier periods. Next week they say no rain until Thursday and then through the weekend. They say 30% chance. That will change many times before that date gets here. Nothing too bad though.


----------



## slip (Jan 16, 2020)

At the Hilo airport now. Heading back to Honolulu. It’s still cloudy but no rain in the last few hours. I think you’ll be fine even with a little rain. Just pay attention to any heavy rains and you’ll be fine.


----------



## Synergy (Jan 24, 2020)

Somewhere over the ocean between California and Hawaii right this moment - and the weather forecast for the next several days is is pretty close to optimal.  We're bound to have many hours of good weather, and never mind a little rain on the roof anyway =)


----------



## cowboy (Jan 25, 2020)

Try eating at Jackie Rays in Hilo. We just ate at their Kona restaurant and the food was excellent and learned that they had opened a restaurant in Hilo.


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 28, 2020)

Just got back from Kannapali, Maui and Princeville and Poipu on Kauai. We got caught up in the last of the bad weather days on Maui, but Princeville and Poipu were lovely.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 28, 2020)

Firepath said:


> Is that the Pride of America?



It has to be, it is an NCL ship with a matching paint job. 

They all have unique paint jobs and here is POA


----------

